# Silly me, trying art...



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I've done a lot of horse images before for a SIM game I play, but this is my first attempt at doing betta art! The lines are not my own, but thank you so much to the lovely artist on deviantART who made them available for use!










Whatcha think?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

So you colored and shaded it? I LOVE it! That deep maroon color is amazing!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep coloring and shading done by yours truly ^_^ I used my dA username for purposes of consistency in the crediting. 

Yay, I'm glad someone likes it! I might consider doing a few of these for other members. Just for fun and all, no charge or anything like that. ^_^


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

You should! It's really great! You should try doing a dragon scale betta or a multi color, to practice more layers! I'd love to see more.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

That's absoloutely gorgeous! Although, I think that black line above his eye and under his eye are really ugly... I'm sorry, but if that could be removed, it would be super perfect!! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

amazing color job! -two thumbs up!-


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

do you have a link to that lineart?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys! I'm gonna be playing with the greyscale a bit and seeing what I can do with it~ First up will be a picture of my friend's betta, Hein. He's a royal blue halfmoon with just a TEENSY bit of a thin white band around the outside of his fins. He's very pretty!

Once I get this figured out a bit better, I'll maybe do a few for you guys. Since this is the only lineart I have scaled at the moment (and one of the only ones I could find that was free for use), I can really only do halfmoons. :/

And bambiijarvis, I'm on my phone atm so I can't link you. You could go and search for the lineart, though. I've listed the creator on the image.


----------

